
Why there is no recommender system for hacker news? - dorgo
Everybody is obsessed with ML here, but there is still no recommender system for hacker news?
======
saamm
Ned Jackson Lovely has an interesting talk about just this thing!

[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O7IezJT9uSI](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O7IezJT9uSI)

------
Avalaxy
Pretty interesting idea. Go build it! It's your time to shine :)

